# Cars and Coaches: GAL line



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past several months a new production of 1:32 cars/coaches has been offered with more to come. Presently, there are reefers, milk/container(orange juice) tanks, box cars, 70 foot coach. On the schedule is a RPO, 80 foot Pullman coach, Baggage car.

The link below show some of the progress thus far

GAL line cars/coaches


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure look nice.


----------

